# Dripper Noob - Sapor



## Duffie12 (25/3/16)

So I got a free Sapor RDA (thanks to @vaporize.co.za giveaway!) but haven't used it yet. Haven't dripped yet nor built my own coils yet.

I did, on a whim, buy some pre-rolled coils and now have myself 10x 0.5 Ohm Claptons with a 2.8mm ID and 10x 1.2 Ohm 26ga Kanthals. I also have a pack of Cotton Bacon V2. Originally I thought I'd try rebuilding me Ego One CLRs but never really got round to it.

My mod is an ELeaf iStick TC 60W.

So...

Think I can get a build on my Sapor using the above? 

Would a single coil build with the claptons be possible and has anyone tried it?

Two claptons would bring the resistance down to 0.25 Ohm but I'm not really a super sub-ohm vaper. Can give it a try but would my mod be powerful enough?

Any tips/advice on the Sapor? Positioning of the coils high/low to the air intake?


----------



## Silver (25/3/16)

Good luck with that @Duffie12 
I have no experience with the Sapor
Let us know how it turns out and what your first vape is like on it
Bound to be several Sapor users out there - just dont know how many are on vacation now...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/3/16)

@Duffie12 meh, couldn't find the thread i was thinking of... here are these 2
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sapor-rda.t15664/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-first-dripper.t17092/#post-294444

The sapor is really dual coil only. your istick 60W is plenty powerful enough to run it. and the pre wrapped coils should work just fine in it. You want the coils as close as possible to the airflow without touching it, in my experience that gives the best flavour.

When you start rolling your own coils, the sapor loves 24G kanthal

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (25/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Duffie12 meh, couldn't find the thread i was thinking of... here are these 2
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sapor-rda.t15664/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-first-dripper.t17092/#post-294444
> 
> ...



Thanks, will check them out!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (26/3/16)

Duffie12 said:


> So I got a free Sapor RDA (thanks to @vaporize.co.za giveaway!) but haven't used it yet. Haven't dripped yet nor built my own coils yet.
> 
> I did, on a whim, buy some pre-rolled coils and now have myself 10x 0.5 Ohm Claptons with a 2.8mm ID and 10x 1.2 Ohm 26ga Kanthals. I also have a pack of Cotton Bacon V2. Originally I thought I'd try rebuilding me Ego One CLRs but never really got round to it.
> 
> ...


Sapor is a great flavor atty,not bad clouds also. Work with it and it should fit the claptons.Check some build videos on You Tube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (27/3/16)

The Sapor has been a great beginner RDA and I have tried many different types of Kanthal builds. I think you will need dual coils to get the best out of it. As mentioned above 24ga kanthal works well especially since it's easy to work with. I use organic cotton and sometimes rayon. The scottish roll wicking seems to work well. Just take the top cap into account when positioning your coils as the airflow slots protrude inwards so just make sure they don't sit on the coils.


----------



## KB_314 (28/3/16)

Duffie12 said:


> So I got a free Sapor RDA (thanks to @vaporize.co.za giveaway!) but haven't used it yet. Haven't dripped yet nor built my own coils yet.
> 
> I did, on a whim, buy some pre-rolled coils and now have myself 10x 0.5 Ohm Claptons with a 2.8mm ID and 10x 1.2 Ohm 26ga Kanthals. I also have a pack of Cotton Bacon V2. Originally I thought I'd try rebuilding me Ego One CLRs but never really got round to it.
> 
> ...


It's a cool atty with good flavour. I struggled with it until I elevated the coils like @n0ugh7_zw said - quite close to the air intake. After that there was more space for wicking and dripping and less spit back. I also had issues with the centre post grub screws with thinner gauge wire. Fine for Clapton and 24g and thicker. 26g works too but once or twice wasn't making good contact and needed fiddling. (Almost as though the posts are slightly too short?) I have no other top airflow atties to compare it to, but mine gets a lot of use, never leaks, good flavour - seems well liked by beginners (like me) and pro's. I usually go for 0.35-0.4 ohms with this - maybe try and start a little higher than 0.2ohm with some 24g as mentioned


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Duffie12 meh, couldn't find the thread i was thinking of... here are these 2
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sapor-rda.t15664/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-first-dripper.t17092/#post-294444
> 
> ...


I have stopped wasting my time with anything but 24g kanthal... Stuff just works. Every time. Every atty.


----------

